# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Αναζήτηση καινούργιας πλακέτας  Aeg oko lavamat 74730-W

## ΜαρίαΖ

Καλησπέρα, που θα μπορούσα να βρω κι εγω μια πλακέτα για Aeg oko lavamat 74730-W γιατί ο τεχνικός μου δε βρίσκει?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## avsellers

πες του να ψάξει καμιά μεταχειρισμένη, ίσως στο www.serviceparts-market.gr

----------


## p270

> Καλησπέρα, που θα μπορούσα να βρω κι εγω μια πλακέτα για Aeg oko lavamat 74730-W γιατί ο τεχνικός μου δε βρίσκει?
> Ευχαριστώ.


ειναι σιγουρο οτι δεν επισκευαζεται η πλακετα και θελει αντικατασταση η απλα ο τεχνικος δεν ασχολειται 

αν δεν ασχολειται να ξερεις υπαρχουν εργαστηρια που κανουν επισκευες σε πλακετες τετοιου ειδους

----------

